# Don't Buy an 11x11, Here's Why



## BrandonSky (Sep 17, 2013)

[NOTE: PLEASE CLICK ON THE LINKS TO VIEW THE IMAGES AND VIDEOS.]
The Yuxin 11x11 is the largest Rubik's cube that is not 3d-printed on Shapeways. It is probably the only publicly available 11x11 cube in the world.

It is huge, it turns well, it comes in either white or black... and it's a knockoff.

The Yuxin 11x11 is a knockoff for 3 reasons:
*1: The appearance of the puzzle on the outside.* Well look! Pillowed shape, white plastic, elongated edges... all stolen from V-Cubes! The V-CUBE 7 has either black or white plastic, a pillowed shape, and elongated edges just like the 11x11 has 'em. At first look, the Yuxin 11x11 looks very similar to a V-Cube 7, only with more layers, and longer edges.
*2: The price of the puzzle.* I found an 11x11 on Amazon. It costed only around 160 dollars. A legitimate V-Cube 11 would have the price higher.

*3: The internal mechanism, and the behind the scenes.* Most importantly, the mechanism is very similar to a V-Cube. Here's a video of an 11x11 exploding into pieces and being dissasembled. You can see at the end of the video the mechanism is very similar to a V-Cube 7, only with more layers and thus, more, and smaller pieces. To dissasemble the 11x11, it is very similar to a V-CUBE 7: stick your thumb between the edge pieces, pop out the 2 or 4 edge pieces with your thumb, and then just take out some more pieces around the axis core and dissasemble the cube. But why did Yuxin knock-off a V-Cube 11 when the V-Cube company has not even made a 11x11? Well, it turns out that V-Cube companys have invented the V-CUBE 11 and protected it and payed for the patent, but not yet released the V-CUBE 11 to the public. In the meantime, a company wants to make an 11x11 cube, but it would take too long to invent and build a mechanism, so they stole the V-CUBE 11's design and used it on their product, making their product a V-CUBE knockoff. Then, the company starts producing the product as "Yuxin 11x11" without V-Cube's permission. This results in these illegal products being sold by the knockoff-making company (in this case, it's Yuxin), and is bought by a consumer, and they start using the product and then selling it, or making a giveaway "for 3 lucky subscribers!". This can cause the V-CUBE 11 price to increase, losing your chance to get a genuine 11x11. So, basically, the Yuxin 11x11 is hurting the V-CUBE company.

So if you ever see an 11x11, on ebay, or amazon, or on any other website, just don't buy it. Don't sell it, either. Don't click on the "Checkout" button. Or the "Add to Cart" button. I really hope that V-Cubes come out with a legitimate 11x11 soon, and when that happens, go head and buy a V-CUBE 11, but not any other brand of 11x11.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh may the following posts be kind on your soul.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes indeed, we all know it is a KO.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 17, 2013)

im buying five 11x11 now


----------



## makssl6911 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cant tell if troll or very new to this website..
Listen, The v-cube company are dicks, they steal designs, block you when you ask questions and try to shut down every good cube avalible. Oh, and vcubes suck anyway, so i dont think anyone cares if its hurting their buisness. After all, they dont have an 11x11 out yet, so there is no reason not to buy this one, if you want an 11x11


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Most of the speedcubes we use (particularly 4x4 and up) are generally considered to be KOs of V-cube. No one cares


----------



## BaMiao (Sep 17, 2013)

At this rate, the patent will expire before vcubes actually makes one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

hello memyselfandpi



BrandonSky said:


> *2: The price of the puzzle.* I found an 11x11 on Amazon. It costed only around 160 dollars. A legitimate V-Cube 11 would have the price higher.



isn't that a reason why people should buy one?

I have an 11x11 and i recommend it. everypony go buy an 11x11 !


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> [NOTE: PLEASE CLICK ON THE LINKS TO VIEW THE IMAGES AND VIDEOS.]
> *2: The price of the puzzle.* I found an 11x11 on Amazon. It costed only around 160 dollars. A legitimate V-Cube 11 would have the price higher.



You provided a reason to purchase the Yuxin 11x11.

Why are you claiming that it is a KO when we have always known it was a KO? I believe most users of the forum would agree that buying a KO doesn't make you a bad consumer. You seem to be a V-Cube fanboy.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> hello memyselfandpi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would if I had 160 dollars 

No one really cares about Vcubes, we all know that Shengshou and other puzzles use their designs, that being said,



Spoiler



No one cares.


----------



## BrandonSky (Sep 17, 2013)

I personally don't care about knock-offs, but for other people should not buy knockoffs. For some people that don't know that the 11x11 is a V-cube KO, I have made this forum post before they go ahead and search on eBay or Amazon, finds an 11x11 cube, clicks the "Add to Cart" button, and buys the cube.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty sure this is against the rules but can't remember which one.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> I personally don't care about knock-offs, but for other people should not buy knockoffs. For some people that don't know that the 11x11 is a V-cube KO, I have made this forum post before they go ahead and search on eBay or Amazon, finds an 11x11 cube, clicks the "Add to Cart" button, and buys the cube.



If you don't have an opinion on knockoffs then why are you discouraging people from purchasing them? (Although this thread is actually encouraging people, but that's still beside the point).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> I personally don't care about knock-offs, but for other people should not buy knockoffs. For some people that don't know that the 11x11 is a V-cube KO, I have made this forum post before they go ahead and search on eBay or Amazon, finds an 11x11 cube, clicks the "Add to Cart" button, and buys the cube.



No one really cares. It is the only mass-produced one. Plus only 149.99 on thecubicle.us btw. Also, v-cubes are jerks. So yeah. 



Spoiler: Mods



sorry if this is a double post, saw this after I posted last.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 17, 2013)

waffle=ijm said:


> Oh may the following posts be kind on your soul.



Could not have said it better myself XD


----------



## kcl (Sep 17, 2013)

waffle=ijm said:


> Oh may the following posts be kind on your soul.



Hahahahaha first thing I thought of too.
On topic, I'd like to mention that the shengshou 'Knockoff' cubes currently hold all the big cube WR's.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't tell if serious


----------



## uniacto (Sep 17, 2013)

is this from the same guy as the 21x21 thread guy?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 17, 2013)

uniacto said:


> is this from the same guy as the 21x21 thread guy?


Yep, though that thread is great. He would be much better suited for the twistypuzzles forums.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 17, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Yep, though that thread is great. He would be much better suited for the twistypuzzles forums.



Lol. Except he'd get in trouble cause you're not supposed advertise KO's.


----------



## rj (Sep 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Except he'd get in trouble cause you're not supposed advertise KO's.



He is anti-advertising.

EDIT: Most likely to get closed thread of the month!
EDIT2: Screw that, of the YEAR!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 17, 2013)

rj said:


> He is anti-advertising.



Lol point 2.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

MMAP TRYHARD OVER HERE
1. You know what other cubes have black or white plastic available? I don't know, maybe, ALL OF THEM. Also, they make it pillowed because it's either that or they make it like Shengshou 7x7+. You clearly still haven't heard of the square-cube law. You don't say? A Yuxin 11x11 looks like a V-Cube 7? Ha! I have a Zhanchi that looks like Rubik's brand! Weird, huh?
2. Cheaper price is better. Nuff said.
3. Tell us a better way to make a mechanism for an 11x11.
I'm buying 11 11x11s now. kbai

EDIT: You really need to stop making these kinds of threads.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2013)

In 2004, V-Cubes (called "olympicube" at the time) claimed on twistypuzzles that in a few months they would start production on a 6x6x6, something which nobody had done before. Soon they started claiming 2x2x2 all the way through 11x11x11. Every once in a while, they would make new posts, alternately providing small amounts of info, pushing back their release date, and arguing with/criticizing various forum members. At the beginning it seemed pretty plausible, but after a few years, a lot of people were pretty sure the cubes would never materialize.

But, in 2008, they did indeed show up. Well, the 5x5x5 through 7x7x7 anyway. It was still pretty amazing, and yes, it did revolutionize bigcubing. The 5x5x5 was a better design than any existing cube, and simply having a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 (let alone ones that turned pretty decently) was incredible. Their website still claimed 2x2x2 through 11x11x11 but now it seemed like a guarantee. They'd already produced three great cubes, so we just had to wait around a bit and there would be more. So we waited. When the first knockoff came out it seemed like they were being unfair to V-Cubes and we just had to wait a little more for the real deal.

But it's been a while, again - five years or so. By now people are yet again skeptical, wondering if V-Cubes has any intention of ever producing cubes bigger than 7x7x7. The vast majority of cubers nowadays haven't been around for anything near that long, but even so, it should be easy to see that a lot of cube brands and puzzle ideas have went from first concept to mass-production in that time, from many different companies. And as far as I know, we haven't seen so much as a picture of a prototype of bigger cubes from V-Cube. So we have to make a distinction between a cheap copy of someone else's mechanism, and someone taking the initiative to produce a puzzle for the cubing community, one which won't otherwise get produced. We've already got one type of 11x11x11, and honestly I think it's way more likely that the second will be produced not by V-Cube but by Shengshou. According to a lot of people, SS has surpassed V-Cube's quality anyway.

So the point is, I don't think they're actually going to make an 11x11x11. Don't hold your breath waiting for it.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 18, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> *2: The price of the puzzle.* I found an 11x11 on Amazon. It costed only around 160 dollars. A legitimate V-Cube 11 would have the price higher.
> View attachment 3132
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading.




This means I am going to pay 200 USD + for a legit 11x11? I think we already have one my friend.

I do see your points. And you are new to this forum. This is a place where in knockoff talk, ANYTHING GOES 

Welcome to the forum #SpeedSolving


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 18, 2013)

who cares if it's a knockoff. Not me.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is some of the clearest info on the current feelings of the "old boys" here. Read this and soak it in. V-CUBES have done incredible things for the community, but they are not the bastion of perfection that some seem to think.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 18, 2013)

Who cares if its a KO, it's the only existing 11x11 people are going to buy it.


----------



## rj (Sep 18, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Who cares if its a KO, it's the only existing 11x11 people are going to buy it.



Exactly.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 18, 2013)

Well the V-Cube is probably a knock off too.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't think Patents and Copyright laws are not really working towards the goal that they were created for in the first place.
It will be interesting to see what people will say when V-Cube patent expires, and they do not create an 11x11 in that time span.
Thinking of a purely nonsense example, assume you'd create a pill to cure cancer, patent it, and just sit on it, paying maintenance fees for 20 years, not producing it, because in your view it wouldn't make money or be worth the hassle or just be like that, and sue people that used your ingredients to save people's lives.
You would not be the most loved person in the world that's for sure.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 18, 2013)

0/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> who cares if it's a knockoff





Rubiksfreak said:


> Who cares if its a KO, it's the only existing 11x11 people are going to buy it.



omg u guise memyselfandpi dose care and he is always right !


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> omg u guise memyselfandpi dose care and he is always right !



i herd mmap was payed by vcube to advertyze there producks qiqiqiqi


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Sep 18, 2013)

You are the reincarnation of MeMyselfAndPi.


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> i herd mmap was payed by vcube to advertyze there producks qiqiqiqi



HES A SWEET BOY AND HAS AN ALA-BY FOR ****S SAKE


im jk guys i dont really know whats even going on here


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 18, 2013)

OP's troll level > 9000


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2013)

I already own a black 11x11 cube. I got it from http://www.51morefun.com . So far, I've done one solve on it and it took me about 150 minutes.

It is not a bad cube.

But I do agree that V-Cubes should hurry up and release an official one sooner rather than later.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 18, 2013)

I was going to buy a new 4x4, 6x6, 7x7 and 5x5 stickers. Also, I'm out of lube. Now I want an 11x11. Halp.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 18, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I was going to buy a new 4x4, 6x6, 7x7 and 5x5 stickers. Also, I'm out of lube. Now I want an 11x11. Halp.



So spend $10 or $150. That convinces me.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shengshou is likely to release a 11x11 before v-cubes. But who knows.

Hardly anyone one who speedcubes cares about knock offs if the good, better than the cube it said to be a KO of, the puzzle collectors on the another hand...


----------



## bundat (Sep 18, 2013)

Ignoring the ridiculous number of knockoff-related threads BrandonSky has been making (did mods delete the one about x-cube where waffle posted a cat pic? can't seem to find it), I just wanted to comment on how the general sentiment towards KOs has changed around here.

Back when I stopped cubing (around the age of the WR going from Yu to Erik), and v-cubes had just come out, I remember that more people heavily opposed knockoffs and took a stance to support Verdes instead. Of course, I know the story behind this now (based from qqwref's post), and understand that people supported him for his innovation initially, but had to settle for KOs due to his lack of action, so this isn't really a question of some sort, just a rhetorical observation.

-----

Another aside, it's not as if Verdes is just sitting on his innovation and letting it rot away instead of using his mech design to create higher order cubes or whatnot. Judging by the other topic about V-cubes appearing in retail stores internationally (!), it seems he is just focusing his efforts on a completely different avenue. Which takes less personal effort I think (compared to designing and manufacturing higher order cubes), but for what seems to have a much higher return of income for his efforts. Can't really blame him for that.

As long as he settles himself with the "retail world", and doesn't concern himself with the "speedcubers niche" (which I think he has deemed less profitable) and attack companies like SS. I think we can live with him abandoning making new cubes, if he can live with us buying knockoffs instead.


----------



## Luso (Sep 18, 2013)

How come yuxin 11x11 is a knock-off? if v-cubes dosen't have an 11x11..

I'd say, don't buy v-cubes!!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2013)

"Knock Offs" are one of the best things to ever happen to speedcubing.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2013)

As a v-cubes fan myself, I must say this thread is lol. OP is a troll or a giant moron. I'm inclined towards the second option.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Sep 18, 2013)

Most speedcubers couldn't care less if a cube is a KO or not. All we care about is which cube performs the best. Sine the 11x11 have no competition at the moment, it clearly performs the best. I think you should head over to twistypuzzles, the forum were you are not even allowed to write the word ShengShou xD


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> "Knock Offs" are one of the best things to ever happen to speedcubing.



I was gonna say this


----------



## applemobile (Sep 18, 2013)

Guise it's a copy of a kewb tat doesn't exist.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 18, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Most speedcubers couldn't care less if a cube is a KO or not. All we care about is which cube performs the best. Sine the 11x11 have no competition at the moment, it clearly performs the best. I think you should head over to twistypuzzles, the forum were you are not even allowed to write the word ShengShou xD



Seriously? What happens if you talk about ShengShou on the twistypuzzles forum?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 18, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Seriously? What happens if you talk about ShengShou on the twistypuzzles forum?



They edit the post and give you a warning.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> They edit the post and give you a warning.



That's so stupid 

I guess that differentiates the 2 forums, both are about solving puzzles, here the emphasis is on method and speed while there it's about the puzzle itself.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 18, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Most speedcubers couldn't care less if a cube is a KO or not. All we care about is which cube performs the best. Sine the 11x11 have no competition at the moment, it clearly performs the best. I think you should head over to twistypuzzles, the forum were *you are not even allowed to write the word ShengShou * xD



I know what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## EMI (Sep 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> That's so stupid



It's not stupid, it just shows respect. This whole discussion always reminds me of people illegally downloading music for free and seeming to be proud of it, or saying it was totally legit to do so.
Of course it is something different and especially not illegal to buy KO cubes, but I still can't understand why we can't at least show some respect to Verdes who invented the 6x6+ cubes and also brought out great 2x2 - 5x5 cubes. They won't bring out bigger cubes than 7x7 as long as they don't think it would make them any profit, why would they. Remember they don't rely on us speedcubers, and most people are more then happy with the V-cube products.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

EMI said:


> It's not stupid, it just shows respect. This whole discussion always reminds me of people illegally downloading music for free and seeming to be proud of it, or saying it was totally legit to do so.
> Of course it is something different and especially not illegal to buy KO cubes, but I still can't understand why we can't at least show some respect to Verdes who invented the 6x6+ cubes and also brought out great 2x2 - 5x5 cubes. They won't bring out bigger cubes than 7x7 as long as they don't think it would make them any profit, why would they. Remember they don't rely on us speedcubers, and most people are more then happy with the V-cube products.



That's true, we must give Verdes credit, but do you think speaking about ShengShou in a public forum is disrespectful to Verdes?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2013)

EMI said:


> I still can't understand why we can't at least show some respect to Verdes



I don't believe talking about SS cubes is disrespectful.

I lost my respect for Verdes when he tried to stop me buying maru or dayan cubes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 18, 2013)

I think most of us think that what Verdes _did_ is a great advancement in cubing, but what he's doing _now_(with the attempted blocks of major speedcubes, generally being an unlikeable person) is not.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 18, 2013)

EMI said:


> I still can't understand why we can't at least show some respect to Verdes who invented the 6x6+ cubes and also brought out great 2x2 - 5x5 cubes.



Of course the 3x3 is completely different from the patent and is obviously a total GuHong KO including torpedoes.

The 4x4 stole the X cube misalignment mech.

I wonder if twisty puzzles delete V-cubes from posts because they sell KOs?


----------



## rj (Sep 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Of course the 3x3 is completely different from the patent and is obviously a total GuHong KO including torpedoes.
> 
> The 4x4 stole the X cube misalignment mech.
> 
> I wonder if twisty puzzles delete V-cubes from posts because they sell KOs?



Hmmm... I hope so!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 19, 2013)

If only those KO-companies would contact V-Cubes, negotiate a license and then bring out the puzzles. V-Cubes gets a percentage, cubers get puzzles, KO-company becomes legit and sells more.


----------



## rj (Sep 19, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> If only those KO-companies would contact V-Cubes, negotiate a license and then bring out the puzzles. V-Cubes gets a percentage, cubers get puzzles, KO-company becomes legit and sells more.



SS gets expensive.


----------



## kcl (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> omg u guise memyselfandpi dose care and he is always right !



You realize of course, he thought of the idea of having a pillowed 7x7 back in the day.. Not to mention fatter edges on cubic 7x7s.. And it's good to see it being implemented into designs nowadays


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 19, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> ...KO-company becomes legit and sells more.


Doubtful.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2013)

EMI said:


> It's not stupid, it just shows respect. This whole discussion always reminds me of people illegally downloading music for free and seeming to be proud of it, or saying it was totally legit to do so.


I respect Verdes for being the first to come up with a good design for bigger cubes, but the fact is that they didn't produce anything bigger than 7x7. This isn't like downloading music for free at all. Maybe a better analogy would be that someone has an idea for a song, which is pretty similar to an existing, popular song but also has some new elements, and they produce the song, and then we all like that new song and go buy the new artist's album.



EMI said:


> They won't bring out bigger cubes than 7x7 as long as they don't think it would make them any profit, why would they.


Shengshou thought they could make profit on a cube bigger than 7x7. So they went and made the first cubical 8x8, and mass produced it. I guess they must have made some money off of that, since they went and made a cubical 9x9 and 10x10 too. Now V-Cubes has the cube designs (in the original form), puzzle factories, their puzzles in many physical stores, good advertising, etc. - surely if SS can make a profit they can. V-Cubes is even known in the greater puzzle/toy community (unlike SS, I believe) so they should have a significantly bigger customer base to sell cubes to. I have a feeling factors other than rational business decisions are at play here.



AvGalen said:


> If only those KO-companies would contact V-Cubes, negotiate a license and then bring out the puzzles. V-Cubes gets a percentage, cubers get puzzles, KO-company becomes legit and sells more.


I wonder if twistypuzzlers would still hate SS in that case, or if a shift in legality would suddenly make them happy to discuss the "knockoffs".


PS: I have no respect for companies like "X-Cube" (Zhuo Wei Di) that blatantly copy V-Cube packaging. That is really just the same counterfeiting practices that produce replica Gucci bags and Rolex watches. But when it comes to cubes that ride on their own merits, and which may have a related mechanism, it is a different story. That kind of competition, of several companies trying to produce the best puzzle, is good for the speedcubing community.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Sep 19, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Seriously? What happens if you talk about ShengShou on the twistypuzzles forum?


IIRC it get's censored to "the knock-off company". At least everyone gets butthurt.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 19, 2013)

People who refuse to buy anything but v-cubes are morons, absolute morons. I'm not even going to justify this statement.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2013)

rj said:


> SS gets expensive.



You mean less cheap.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 19, 2013)

applemobile said:


> People who refuse to buy anything but v-cubes are morons, absolute morons. I'm not even going to justify this statement.



That is a postulate. Requires absolutely no proof.


----------



## rj (Sep 19, 2013)

applemobile said:


> People who refuse to buy anything but v-cubes are morons, absolute morons. I'm not even going to justify this statement.



No, they're just closed-minded.


----------



## EMI (Sep 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Shengshou thought they could make profit on a cube bigger than 7x7. So they went and made the first cubical 8x8, and mass produced it. I guess they must have made some money off of that, since they went and made a cubical 9x9 and 10x10 too. Now V-Cubes has the cube designs (in the original form), puzzle factories, their puzzles in many physical stores, good advertising, etc. - surely if SS can make a profit they can. V-Cubes is even known in the greater puzzle/toy community (unlike SS, I believe) so they should have a significantly bigger customer base to sell cubes to. I have a feeling factors other than rational business decisions are at play here.



For example? Producing in China is propably quite a lot cheaper than producing in Greece. 
I totally understand if people don't want to buy V-cubes. I'm just saying remember where we would be without Verdes. Censoring KO companies' names might have little effect. The point of it is to show loyalty to the original puzzle designers that use the tp forum to announce their puzzles. This is the case with small designers as well with companies like Verdes or Meffert's.

BTW, there have been other, great V-cubes than 5 - 7 since 2008. Obviously they would make the small ones first as they are likely to be more profitable. So the "we have been waiting for new cubes to come out from then since 2008" story is only partly true.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 19, 2013)

V Cubes killed my father.


----------



## bundat (Sep 19, 2013)

No, Luke. V Cubes IS your father.

(or "Prepare to die", works too)


----------



## rj (Sep 19, 2013)

bundat said:


> No, Luke. V Cubes IS your father.
> 
> (or "Prepare to die", works too)



Nooooo!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> V Cubes killed my father.



Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whaaaaaaat?



When V-Cubes launched torpedoes at DaYan he was caught in the explosion.


----------

